# Newborns



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Last Night between 7 pm and 10 pm my mouse, Juliet, gave birth to 11 healthy babies. She did not seem to have had trouble delivering and all the babies are squirming. All of them have full milk bellies and Juliet is very protective of them. It took me ten minutes to coax her out so I could have a look at them. Unfortunately they are all BE's, though I didn't get to see one, so I may have on PE. Their father is a broken dove and their mother is a black fox. I believe both carry the chocolate gene so I may get a few chocolates. I was really hoping for another dove, because their father is gorgeous (my own opinion). I am still looking forward to their colors though. Any opinions on what the babies will be?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what colors did you get?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im curious too! 
Did you get any chocolates?


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, I haven't been here in a long time, but I don't know. I believe I did actually. In fact, I realized today that Dakota, the grandmother,isn't black, but a dark chocolate! Most of the babies are chocolate, and grown up. I think I only got one true black, and the rest are dark chocolates. After closer inspection, there is a lighter chocolate in the girl litter. I'm gonna inspect the boys later. But yep. I got chocolates, and a diluted yellow (I think)


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

> In fact, I realized today that Dakota, the grandmother,isn't black, but a dark chocolate!


If she is Fox, then she won't be a perfect black on top, she will be what is referred to as Sepia, which can appear to be a dark ruddy chocolate, but it is genetically just black.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

XD I feel so stupid. Then she's a Sepia I guess. Is the litter sepia as well, because they all, except the black one, are foxes.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Dont feel stupid, alot of people dont know what sepia is. 
The best way to remember it is: Black with a double dose of the chinchilla gene=Sepia


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

> XD I feel so stupid. Then she's a Sepia I guess. Is the litter sepia as well, because they all, except the black one, are foxes.


You should never feel stupid! We all have to start from somewhere (I didn't always know there was such a thing as Sepia, either)  But with your mice, you wouldn't call them Sepia (as its not a standard), you'd just call them Black Fox


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay


----------

